# T60, modprobe ipw3945 works manually, fails on boot.

## DarkJedi9

I just got a new Thinkpad T60 and as usual with Gentoo things were pretty painless but I've got a couple small glitches I'd like to fix.  One of them is with regards to the wireless.  I have ipw3945 installed and if I just run "modprobe ipw3945" manually after I boot things work great, but putting "ipw3945" in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 doesn't work.  The boot process puts up the red !! and I don't have an eth1 (eth0 is the wired LAN).

Here's some dmesg output from when it loads automatically:

```

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.0.5mpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 82

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

```

Now for when I do it manually:

```

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.0.5mpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 82

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (11 802.11bg channels, 13 802.11a channels)

```

I'm assuming the lines that don't start with ipw3945 are irrelevant but figured might as well leave them in in case they mean something.  The only difference in the ipw3945 lines (that I noticed) is that last line about "Detected geography."  It only appears in the manual modprobe (the one that succeeds).  Unfortunately most things I find about using this card stop once modprobe works; I haven't found anything about the difference between loading on boot versus after it.

----------

## Hammerhead

First thing....update the BIOS. This will help with the poor results from the built in 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller card. Release notes don't say much about fixing anything. But it helped my problem with latency/timing.

This laptop is a little goofy with regards to most of the networking and the graphics card.

Look here there is some good info on the Wireless and wired as well as issues with latency. I have loaded the masked ATI drivers and they seem to work. So that's good.

http://buzzy.tesuji.org/thinkpad_t60p.html

I have found that if you do not have a cable plugged into the Ethernet controller at boot the the kernel does not find the card.

Weirdness.....

Regards,

----------

## DarkJedi9

Thanks for the link I'll check it out.  I had to use the masked ATI drivers as well but they're working great so far.  Haven't even tried the wired LAN so I guess I can't say one way or the other if mine is acting weird as well.

----------

